# Used Jet JWTS-10 price



## Richard Siegfried

A local guy is selling his 2002 Jet 10" contractor saw. It is the base model with stamped steel sides and basic Jet fence. Stated to be in very good condition. He is asking $350 and comparing it to a NEW Jet Contractor saw on Amazon at $799.00.

I know that the latest model JWTS-10 has many improvements that have increased the price by about $100.00 over 2008/2009. I also suspect that the price of the saw back in 2002 was significantly less.

Does anyone know what the Basic Jet JWTS-10 cost in 2002? Does anyone have an idea of what a fair price for this saw would be??

Thanks

Rich


----------



## Gorp

$350 is a good price for the saw if it has a t-fence. I sold my jet with a 52" fence for $700 and could of sold it 10 times over.


----------



## knotscott

Rich - The basic traditional Jet contractor saw (708301K, 708300, 708307K, etc...all the same basic saw with different fence, wings, and other options) with a belt drive motor hanging out the back hasn't really changed since they switched colors in the late 90's, but they've added a model with the motor moved inside the enclosure that's part of their Workshop line (708100), which is more of a hybrid by common definition. They also have a more expensive Proshop hybrid (708482K), and still offer an updated Supersaw hybrid AFAIK. 

I bought a comparable GI 50-185 in 2003...the going rate for that saw was ~ $700...IIRC the basic Jet was in the $750 range depending on the fence and features. If the used saw has the Exacta t-square fence (Biese clone) and cast iron wings, then $350 is a pretty nice deal. If it's got steel wings and the original Jetfence (shown on the 708301K) or "Microglide" Jet fence (shown on the 708300K), then $350 is less attractive IMO but could still be a viable saw.


----------



## jdixon

Rich, I think that it is a good deal but not a great deal. I picked up one this summer that is the older blue color (not sure what year) but the guy had upgraded to the cast iron wings, exacta fence and even had put on a Biesenmeyer riving knife. He was asking $350 and I bought it for $300. 

Of course I had a saw already and had been watching ads for quite some time when I came across this. Compared to what you would buy new that Jet is a good deal. Maybe see if will negotiate a little.

John


----------



## knotscott

You still with us Richard?


----------



## Richard Siegfried

*Table Saw Decision*

Thank you for all of your replies. It was very helpful in making my decision.

Ultimately, I decided that it was not worth traveling nearly two hours to look at this saw given that it was not a GREAT deal. Also, my wife voiced an opinion regarding how much room it would take up in our two car garage that already houses the router table, work bench and automotive tools but has no room for a car!

Having read a recent article in Fine Woodworking regarding the advancements in Jobsite saws that make them a viable alternative for the hobbyist furniture maker with limited space, I decided to buy a NEW Bosch 10" jobsite saw. Cost me $600+ but the footprint is 2' X 3' sitting in the corner of the garage. I'm sure that you hardcore woodworkers are feeling faint at the thought of what I have done. I'm interested to hear your thoughts. My nomex suit is on so flame away.

My first project will be an oak crib made from U Bild plans. Now I need a good doweling jig and a source for decent furniture grade Oak in Northwestern NJ.


----------



## knotscott

Richard Siegfried said:


> ....for the hobbyist furniture maker with limited space, I decided to buy a NEW Bosch 10" jobsite saw. Cost me $600+ but the footprint is 2' X 3' sitting in the corner of the garage. I'm sure that you hardcore woodworkers are feeling faint at the thought of what I have done. I'm interested to hear your thoughts. My nomex suit is on so flame away.


Prolly not much fainting going on! :laughing: 

At least you bought one of the best of the portables available. While they may not have all the mechanical advantages of a full size saw, they're capable of doing good work once aligned and equipped with a good blade. Have fun and be safe! :thumbsup:


----------

